# Buying a second hand Motorcycle



## Alcanara

Hi all,

I will introduce myself more formally in another post, but I wonder if you can help me.

I have done the searches..... no luck.... you try it.

I have just sold a motorbike privately to a very nice spanish guy who was very helpful and took me through the process. I now want to buy another bike for myself, but it may entail trekking off to some far off part of Spain and if my experience of being the seller is anything to go by, this will not be good.

Can anyone help here? It is not like the V5..... with different parts for the seller, the buyer and the DVLA..... and then all done by the post..... blissful.

You first have to go to the hacienda.. TOGETHER.... buyer and seller..... the usual queues and copies in triplicate (I exaggerate slightly)..... then pay the taxes. A move to the traffico TOGETHER, yes with more copies and more payments.

This was in our mutual "territory" Cartagena.... BUT what happens If i go to Madrid??

Can anyone help.... I cannot believe that if you go to a dealer (still for second hand) that he is going to spend 2 hours doing all of this so you can then drive it away??? I certainly do not wish to make 2 journeys to Madrid.

If buying form a (Particular) private person it seems this all needs to be done the same.

Please help?

Regards


Alcanara:confused2::confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcanara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will introduce myself more formally in another post, but I wonder if you can help me.
> 
> I have done the searches..... no luck.... you try it.
> 
> I have just sold a motorbike privately to a very nice spanish guy who was very helpful and took me through the process. I now want to buy another bike for myself, but it may entail trekking off to some far off part of Spain and if my experience of being the seller is anything to go by, this will not be good.
> 
> Can anyone help here? It is not like the V5..... with different parts for the seller, the buyer and the DVLA..... and then all done by the post..... blissful.
> 
> You first have to go to the hacienda.. TOGETHER.... buyer and seller..... the usual queues and copies in triplicate (I exaggerate slightly)..... then pay the taxes. A move to the traffico TOGETHER, yes with more copies and more payments.
> 
> This was in our mutual "territory" Cartagena.... BUT what happens If i go to Madrid??
> 
> Can anyone help.... I cannot believe that if you go to a dealer (still for second hand) that he is going to spend 2 hours doing all of this so you can then drive it away??? I certainly do not wish to make 2 journeys to Madrid.
> 
> If buying form a (Particular) private person it seems this all needs to be done the same.
> 
> Please help?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Alcanara:confused2::confused2:


Yes, that's the way it works, unfortunately. The dealers use 'gestorias ' to do it for them ' you could as well if you bought privately. If you looked at a bike in Madrid and purchased it you would either have to wait a day or two or make a return journey. I encountered this problem last year when looking for a new car. They are far cheaper, with less kms in Madrid & Barcelona than down here but in the end I couldn't face the prospect of multiple journeys, in fact I worked out it would be less hassle to buy in Germany than other areas of Spain.

Thus is why the Spaniards never used to change their cars!


----------



## Alcanara

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, that's the way it works, unfortunately. The dealers use 'gestorias ' to do it for them ' you could as well if you bought privately. If you looked at a bike in Madrid and purchased it you would either have to wait a day or two or make a return journey. I encountered this problem last year when looking for a new car. They are far cheaper, with less kms in Madrid & Barcelona than down here but in the end I couldn't face the prospect of multiple journeys, in fact I worked out it would be less hassle to buy in Germany than other areas of Spain.
> 
> Thus is why the Spaniards never used to change their cars!


Thanks Gus-Lopez for your help.

Presumably you would then have to go through the importation process to import from Germany.... more taxes and 12% of the "Spanish Value" of your German car as import duty?

Was it truly worth the hassle of this?

Thanks again

Alcanara


----------



## gus-lopez

Alcanara said:


> Thanks Gus-Lopez for your help.
> 
> Presumably you would then have to go through the importation process to import from Germany.... more taxes and 12% of the "Spanish Value" of your German car as import duty?
> 
> Was it truly worth the hassle of this?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Alcanara


Although I looked @ loads of vehicles in Germany I didn't buy their as I stumbled across a car in San Miguel @ a bargain price so I bought here in the end. Regarding Germany, yes it would still have been worth it as the prices are at least 50% less than Spain. This is where the non-franchised dealers buy all their mercs, bm's & Audi's as after paying the costs there's still a huge profit & the price they sell them @ is a lot less than a Spanish one, they're in better nick & not beaten to death with fsh.


----------

